# go study / go to study



## Rurouni

Hola a todos

Bueno no se si esto se debería pero tengo esta oración

"I’d rather go to study English after class"

Bien ayer tome un examen y creo que me han hecho una mala corrección mi profesor me tacho en “to” ósea que la oración seria "I’d rather go study English after class"

Pienso que la corrección esta mal, pero bueno vengo a ustedes para que me digan ya que él es, el profesor 

También pienso que es mejor "I’d rather study English after class" pero pienso que se puede decir de las dos formas menos como el profesor dice 

Quedo a la opinión de ustedes

Un abrazo


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Hola:

¡Qué pregunta tan interesante! Habrá que esperar a un nativo, pero ahí yo diría _go to study_ o, en todo caso, _go studying_. Te aconsejo que edites el título de "corrección" por otro en el que se refleje la cuestión. Por ejemplo "I would rather go study English". Esperemos al nativo.

Un saludo.

Pedro.


----------



## G&m3

*Hola! mira, para mi la oracion tendria que ser:*

*I'd rather study English after class. *

*Creo que es asi por la regla ( I'd rather + present bare infinitive ). Hay otras reglas pero en este caso, yo estaria aplicando esta.*

*En otro ejemplo, yo diria " I'd rather play tennis" y no " I'd rather go to play tennis) Para mi es asi.*

*Espero que te sirva.*

*adio!*

*G&m3*


----------



## Rurouni

Ok te entiendo G&m3 , pero con respecto a la corrección del profesor estuvo mal no?

Creo que la oración estaría prefecta así:

"I’d rather go to study English to my mother’s house after class"

Quedo en espera de sus opiniones

Un saludo


----------



## honeypie

Rurouni said:


> Ok te entiendo G&m3 , pero con respecto a la corrección del profesor estuvo mal no?
> 
> Creo que la oración estaría prefecta así:
> 
> "I’d rather go to study English to  at my mother’s house after class"
> 
> Quedo en espera de sus opiniones
> 
> Un saludo


 

Con las correcciones que hice arriba la frase queda perfecta.  Sin embargo, la frase también estaría perfecta así:
"After class, I'd rather go to my mother's house to study".

En este caso sí es necesario el "to" en "to study".  Otro ejemplo de esta misma tendencia:

"I think I will go play basketball after school."
"I think I will go to the gym *to* play basketball."


En uno de los posts anteriores ví "go studying", que debería estar bien pero no funciona.  "To go skiing", "to go hiking", "to go surfing", etcetera, son expresiones hechas, me parece (no estoy completamente seguro en cuanto a la gramática formal), porque no se puede decir "to go playing" ni "to go studying" ni "to go eating".  

No les he dado una regla, pero espero haber clarificado la frase en cuestión.  No vacilen en hacer más preguntas porque me ayudarían a ver cuáles son los detalles que podría explicar mejor.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Pues creo que ha quedado bastante claro honeypie, al menos a mí. Parece que en este caso la estructura  _go to _exige un lugar al que ir. Así, aunque en castellano es perfectamente normal decir _voy a estudiar al colegio_  o_ voy al colegio a estudiar,_ en inglés solo es admisible el calco de la estructura de esta última:

I go to school to study.

Si se quiere invertir, es necesario eliminar el _to_ entre _go_ y _study _(pues _study_ no es un lugar, entiendo yo):

I go study to school.

¿Lo he entendido bien?


----------



## honeypie

Sí, Pedro, creo que lo entiendes muy bien.  Sólo cambaría en tu frase una cosita: en inglés usaríamos "at school" en vez de "to school" porque en este contexto "go" se refiere a "study" y no a "to school".  O sea, puedes decir "go to school" o "go study", pero al combinarlas tiene que ser "to go study _at_ school".  "At" se refiere al espacio donde ocurre la acción y está implícito que también tendría que ir a ese lugar.  ¿Me explico?


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

honeypie said:


> Sí, Pedro, creo que lo entiendes muy bien. Sólo cambaría en tu frase una cosita: en inglés usaríamos "at school" en vez de "to school" porque en este contexto "go" se refiere a "study" y no a "to school". O sea, puedes decir "go to school" o "go study", pero al combinarlas tiene que ser "to go study _at_ school". "At" se refiere al espacio donde ocurre la acción y está implícito que también tendría que ir a ese lugar. ¿Me explico?


¡Extraordinariamente bien! Gracias .


----------



## choaddy

The problem may be this,

In English, either American or British, the verb "go to" implies moving in direction to a place, e.g. go to school/to church/to the club. Now, we spanish speaker use " ir a (hacer algo)" in some ways that for an english native speaker it is necessary to use different forms, e.g. " I'm getting down to study English after class" . You can probably say "I'm going to study English after the class" it doesn't imply movement or anything weird for our teachers. Anyways, if we hadn't use "go to study" but "go to play tennis" the preposition TO is in its right place, there's no need to delete it. Except that we are giving a command or order, in that case we'd better use "Go play tennis with your friends¡¡ I don't wanna see you here" (mother to son, wife to husband).
Well, I hope it is some help. 
See you¡¡¡


----------



## Rurouni

creo que todo perfecto 

muchas gracias a todos


----------



## Ynez

honeypie, that's the normal use but maybe the grammatically correct sentence should be:

I'd rather go AND study

?


----------



## sniffrat

"I’d rather go to study English after class" 
"I'd rather go study English after class"  (Only in the USA - I think)
"I'd rather go and study English after class"  (I prefer this one - UK)

"Go to tell him!" 
"Go tell him!" (USA) 
"Go and tell him" (UK)

"I'm going to go talk to my friend" (USA) 
"I'm going to go and talk to my friend" (UK)

Espero que te ayude


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

sniffrat said:


> "I’d rather go to study English after class"
> "Go to tell him!"


So, is finally 'I would rather go to study' ok?
How do I distinguish between 'I would rather go to tell him' and  'I would rather go to study'? In other words, how do I know if I have to use _go to _or _go_?

Thanks in advance.

Pedro.


----------



## honeypie

Muy buena la pregunta, Pedro.  La verdad es que no puedo darte una respuesta definitiva.  Yo no diría ni  'Iwould rather go to tell him' ni 'I would rather go to study', aunque no puedo afirmar que otros angloparlantes no hablen así.  Lo cierto es que siempre puedes decir "I would rather go study" y "I would rather go tell him".  Y ahora que lo pienso, puede ser que en el fondo no haya diferencia entre "go to tell him" y "go tell him", sólo que éste me parece mucho más común.


----------



## Ynez

Me ha ayudado mucho sniffrat, muchas gracias 


Pedro, sniffrat está generalizando que en UK sí que es normal usar TO after GO en la expresión WOULD RATHER:

I'd rather go *to study* (aunque prefiere con and)

pero *no* cuando se trata solo del imperativo GO y otro verbo:

Go *and* study


Es decir, "I'd rather go to study" es la versión informal británica y la americana es "I'd rather go study".

En USA dicen informalmente "Go study", pero en esa ocasión en UK no dicen tampoco "to", sino "Go and study".




Editado: HABÍA PUESTO LOS EJEMPLOS CON SLEEP Y NO SON CORRECTOS. DIJE ESTO (INCORRECTO)

Es decir, "I'd rather go to sleep" es la versión informal británica y la americana es "I'd rather go sleep".

En USA dicen informalmente "Go sleep", pero en esa ocasión en UK no dicen tampoco "to", sino "Go and sleep".


----------



## tandelol

Nunca he dicho "I'd rather go sleep", siempre "I'd rather go to sleep", porque "to go to sleep" es el verbo entero. 

Diria:

"I'd rather go study English after class."

OR:

"I'd rather go and study English after class."

Y, en el caso suigiente:

Janice - "Would you like to go to England to study French?"
Me - "I'd rather go to study English" 

Es como decir:
"I'd rather go to England in order to study English."

Does that help??


----------



## Ynez

It helped very much tandelol 

I am not sure of the "real" use of all this, so I was trying to apply the same grammatical idea to the verb "sleep", but I can see now the normal use in this case is different and it was not a good example.


----------



## honeypie

Bueno, en EEUU también decimos "go to sleep".  Se puede decir de las dos formas.  Sin embargo, en cuanto a la gramática, "To go to sleep" no es lo mismo que "to go to study".  "To go to sleep" es una expresión hecha que funciona casi como si las cuatro palabras formaran un solo verbo.  O sea aquí, "go" no quiere decir "ir a (un lugar)" mientras que en "go to study" o "go study" está implícito que vas a ir a otro lugar a estudiar (no tiene que ser un lugar lejano, pero está claro que te vas a mover).  Es posible, si digo "I'd rather go to sleep", que primero tenga que ir a otro lugar, pero la frase no implica eso.  Yo te puedo decir "I'd rather go to sleep" con la intención de quedarme dormido en la misma silla en la que ahora estoy sentado.  

No sé si me explico bien, pero no quiero que al leer este hilo ustedes crean que en EEUU no decimos "to go to sleep", que en realidad es la manera más común de decirlo.


----------



## honeypie

Ahora veo que tandelol ha escrito algo parecido con lo que estoy completamente de acuerdo.  

Es imporante la diferencia entre "to go do something" y "to go (somewhere) (in order) to do something".  En el segundo caso, como afirma tandelol, hay que incluir el "to".


----------



## Ynez

Sí honeypie, yo creo que en este caso la gramática es la misma, pero los que estamos en el foro queremos saber cómo se dicen realmente las cosas, y ha quedado claro que es "go to sleep" por lo que nos contáis tandelol y tú. 

Yo intento siempre encontrar una norma general, pero en muchas ocasiones no se puede, y simplemente las cosas se dicen así o asá, como es este caso.

Muchas gracias


----------



## tandelol

Otro tal verbo muy comun es: "to go/put to bed" como "acostar(se)"


----------



## honeypie

Claro, Ynez.  Yo hago lo mismo cuando estudio español.  No quería implicar en mi post que la grámatica fuera más importante que las tendencias comunes porque estoy completamente de acuerdo con lo que dices.  Sólo intentaba comentar uno de los muchos elementos raros de la gramática inglesa para aclarar que la norma sí sirve pero no todo el tiempo.  ¡Que estés muy bien!


----------



## Ynez

If you can think of more examples with "would rather go + verb", it'd be great. At least, I am truly interested in hearing more examples


----------



## Ynez

honeypie said:


> No quería implicar en mi post que la grámatica fuera más importante que las tendencias comunes porque estoy completamente de acuerdo con lo que dices.  Sólo intentaba comentar uno de los muchos elementos raros de la gramática inglesa para aclarar que la norma sí sirve pero no todo el tiempo.  ¡Que estés muy bien!



Creo que ha habido un malentendido. Yo no dije "la gramática es lo mismo" sino "la gramática es la misma". No profundicé más en las explicaciones porque no sé bien cómo hacerlo, pero yo creo que la gramática y las acciones representadas son del mismo tipo en "go to study" y "go to sleep".

Por eso te dije que en este caso había que olvidarse de la gramática y simplemente ver que se dice así. Por mucho que intentáramos explicarlo, personalmente creo que no podríamos


----------



## tandelol

I'd rather go eat on Saturday than Sunday.

I'd rather go help my brother move than just sit here doing nothing all day.

I'd rather go live with my family.

I'd rather go without eating than work at this stupid job one more year.

I'd rather go shopping than go to work. ("work" here is NOT a verb, but a noun)


----------



## Ynez

Thank you so very much tandelol  Now we need some British to give the UK version


----------



## honeypie

Sí, Ynez, tienes toda la razón .  Gracias por aclarármelo.

Otros ejemplos:

I'd rather go work in Spain than in Miami.  (Para darte un ejemplo complementario al de tandelol en el que "work" sí es verbo).  

I'd rather go play baseball this weekend.  

Y se me ocurre un ejemplo que acaso te sea muy interesante:
I'd rather *go sleep* at my friend's house.  

(Aquí "go sleep" sí se refiere a ir a un lugar para dormir y no es lo mismo que la frase hecha "go to sleep", que también podría usarse en este caso con un significado un poco distinto.)


----------



## tandelol

No problem. The truth is that I might just as easily say the following:

I'd rather go and eat on Saturday than on Sunday.

I'd rather go to/and help my brother move than just sit here doing nothing all day.

I'd rather go to live with my family than (to) stay here.

I'd rather go without eating than work at this stupid job one more year.

I'd rather go shopping than go to work. (this one stays the same)

....The context of the discussion can change things that you want to emphasize. Generally saying "I'd rather go..." means that a questions was asked, or some other action was suggested first. In a vacuum, I'd say:

I'd rather eat on Saturday than Sunday.

I'd rather help my brother move than just sit here doing nothing all day.

I'd rather live with my family.

I'd rather go without eating than work at this stupid job one more year. (stays the same)

I'd rather go shopping than go to work. (stays the same)

...You only need "go" here with "-ing" verbs. "Go" is added for emphasis or in response to someone telling you to go do something else. Sorry if that's confusing, but believe me I run into the same confusion with Spanish. Eventually it just sounds right.


----------



## tandelol

Yeah:

"I'd rather go sleep on the couch than try to sleep in this uncomfortable bed."


----------



## Ynez

It's not confusing at all tandelol. I may still make some mistake in the future, but it'd have to be because I chose to express a different example in a way which is not the common. But I have understood perfectly the general concept and all the examples you all gave. Muchísimas gracias


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Gracias a todos. Creo que me ha quedado claro.

Un saludete.

Pedro.


----------

